
Buffalo v0.8.0 – MVC Web for Go - sjellis
https://blog.gobuffalo.io/buffalo-v0-8-0-released-33f1786eadf
======
sjellis
The main project site is at:

[http://gobuffalo.io/](http://gobuffalo.io/)

